# Yin & Yang (Matte white + black picture content)



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

My friend Ryan's and my car were caught trying to get some alone time




































































Some from Wuste


















And yes i know, my center caps are missing...[=(]


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

red x's for me... :what:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

derryo said:


> red x's for me... :what:


x2


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

car looks great


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

derryo said:


> red x's for me... :what:


Not sure whats going on, it shows up both in IE & Firefox for me


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

dope A4


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Both cars looked great at Wuste. But you gotta get some spacers and push those wheels out Nico. Just work on the stance just a touch and you'll be golden.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sick dude. car looks murderous. in a good way i guess. :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

holy lump of satiny black win... love it


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

Ohh my lord that's amazing! I've wanted to do my car flat white but was worried about staining


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

both are beautiful but the black one is unreal. Is he still "dukes of hazard" getting into his car. Awesome. Love the wheel color. Unique.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

For a second I thought that was Trevor's car.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

love the flat black audi :thumbup:


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> Both cars looked great at Wuste. But you gotta get some spacers and push those wheels out Nico. Just work on the stance just a touch and you'll be golden.


I agree, im not really planning on keeping these wheels though. I just cant find anyting I like for the life of me, not a $100 wheel and a not a $3400 wheel...nothing at all its so frustrating :sly:



And thank you for all the compliments guys, glad to have some non-Audi people like it


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

try some audi r8 reps in a nice black should look quite nice


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

Im not a fan of the thin spoke design, im actually trying to find the opposite, a fat 5 spoke wheel


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Sick Rides!! I love that "Praise the Lowered" sticker too!lmao:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good Nico. I like the last color scheme of the wheels more though with the olive green.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking sick man, can't wait to see it at the in 'n out gtg. :thumbup:


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

what kind of "metal" were the centercaps made of?

the melting point of aluminum is 1220.666 degrees.


----------

